# 16 Pomps Super Bowl Sunday!



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

* 16 Pomps Super Bowl Sunday! *

Well it wasn't my personal best surf fishing trip but definitely the most enjoyable.
I started off at Ft. Pickens West of Langdon around 12:30 and my first 3 cast instant catfish so I new it was time to move. So I packed up and headed East to cleaner water.

The bite started off slow but not long after my daughter showed up the fish started biting. 
We caught 16 pomps, released 3 small fish
about a 30" red 
about a 15 lb black
1 whiting
1 blowfish
7 or 8 catfish
Caught the last pompano at 6pm and left because I couldn't see the rods(no flash light)
Took 13 pompano home, released all other fish.

The funny thing is when the fish were biting good I remember thinking why is there nobody on the beach on this Sunday









Gonna make sure I enter her in the pompano tournament next time. She had a blast reeling them in on my smaller rod.
Definitely my most memorable trip in a long time! I love this place and sharing it with the ones I love! 
Here's the pics.
View attachment 40331


View attachment 40332


View attachment 40333


View attachment 40334


View attachment 40335


View attachment 40336


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

View attachment 40337


View attachment 40338


View attachment 40339


View attachment 40341


View attachment 40340


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Great pics and nice catch there. And you surely have the cutest lil girl.


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

good fishin right there.


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Great report - Awesome Day!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great post thanks


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Great Job!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Hell yea. Love some pomps!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice catch.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I didn't think those blowfish were that far north.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

minkmaster said:


> I didn't think those blowfish were that far north.


I did not think you could catch puffers or blowfish over a clean bottom. Only place I ever got into them was over rocks / coral, etc. Caught a few near the pass where the old ballast stones are, but never over a clean sandy bottom.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man those are awesome pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pics. Love your girls facial expressions; priceless


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice! thanks


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

super nice day!! better than ball game!!


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Great pics and looks like a great time. Looking to take my boys this weekend. You on the Gulf or Sound side at Pickens?


----------



## dock prowler (Jul 17, 2011)

that is to cool and why i love this forum !!! great pics and report ! hope to see ya out there


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

I thought the pomp limit was 6 per day? I'm probably wrong? 
Either way,awesome haul!!!


----------

